# What are your favorite stories in TAM?



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

Mine are @Francesco’s and @kosta. Primarily because of the similitude to my own case but for how they handled themselves.

In the case of Francesco, how he was able to keep his composure, even when the potential OM was driving Francesco’s wife to the gynecologist (who was the OM’s wife!) and how he even went as far as to get a secret police unit to monitor his wife.

In the case of kosta’s… how utterly random adultery can be and how conniving, duplicitous and multi-polar some cheaters can be. I mean, the guy’s story rings similar to spaceghost’s: happy marriage, plenty of money, multiple annual vacations, very well-paying jobs, smart, healthy and happy kids, intense social life, lots of sex, et cetera. And yet, the spouse decides to have an affair with a co-worker, which culminates in two broken marriages and families and kids needing psychological help.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Shamwow to me had the most legendary thread/story ever.

I was very entertained, titillated and addicted to cici1990's thread as well.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EI and B1 were very educational and actually helped my personal growth and I love that they made it and are healthy.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> EI and B1 were very educational and actually helped my personal growth and I love that they made it and are healthy.


They're part of the reason I divorced my wife. We were headed down their same path. I'm grateful they were here. It gave me perspective and without it, we'd probably have not parted ways as well as we did. My ex-wife is the best of friends with my wife and I as a result, and what they went through is no small part of that. I could kind of see our future and lay it all out there for her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Megaforce said:


> REDACTED FOR BEING UNTRUE


I'm a little more versed in the background and I have a different take.

I'm not even sure if their full story is even available anymore.

This barbarian obviously disagrees with your take.

I'm not friends with cheaters. I am friends with many reformed folks though and I'm reformed myself from other things.

I know first hand she owned her **** and back then, I was pretty brutal with my posts.

She took it and responded well. I consider her a friend now.😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd like to see how texasmom1812 is doing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'd like to see how texasmom1812 is doing.


I think I know what you mean and I'm with you.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I'm a little more versed in the background and I have a different take.


Agreed. That was a bad take.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

MrSamsonite...once he realized the truth , he never came back...


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Lascarx. His story has haunted me.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

I haven’t been here all that long…maybe 8 months, but I was compelled by Coffeeandme’s situation. He seemed like a very nice guy and great husband, and I felt for his wife too, mostly. I wish he’d pop back and update. I’m sure they worked it out, I just wonder if she’s preggers lol.


----------



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

These are the threads by the way:

Kosta:








did something crazy!! (stupid?) but I feel great !!


First time posting, but have been reading all the great advice here for over 1 year. Here goes my situation... I married my college sweetheart while studying in Milan Italy in 1985. We got engaged after 2 years and she moved back to America with me 2 years later, we married 5 years later.She...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





Francesco:








How to get over it?


Hello to everyone.. About 3 week's ago i saw my wife while she was getting out of a car that was from a coworker of hers. Didn't think much of it until i saw her face turn white when she saw me! Since i work a job that gives me little free time (except on weekends) she wasn't expecting my...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> Lascarx. His story has haunted me.


I remember reading that one…dude was completely blindsided by his wife. Like completely and utterly blindsided. And then he had an accident right?

I really feel bad for the ones that had no idea at all that their SO were having a full blown PA for years while living an awesome life (plenty of $, vacations, kids are doing great, plenty of sex, etc) and then, out of the blue, because of something as simple as an untimely text from the AP, their life does a 180°. You really can’t recover from it. I mean, 99 times out of 100, the hints/suspicions are there so you get a soft landing of sorts. And then there’s that 1 in 100… oh dear.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm also a fan of No Longer Lonely Husband.

He took advice, discovered the affair and went full marine on their asses!👍


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a hard time with drifting on's story because I like him so much.

He took me and Mrs. Conan out for deep dish pizza and he is a truly good man.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BTW @Numb26 , I didn't read your story but I got the outline.

Your devotion to your children and how hard you fought for them was all this barbarian needs to know.

Aces.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Jakobs said:


> I remember reading that one…dude was completely blindsided by his wife. Like completely and utterly blindsided. And then he had an accident right?


Yes the consensus was he died in a work accident. I loved his writing style, so unique.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> BTW @Numb26 , I didn't read your story but I got the outline.
> 
> Your devotion to your children and how hard you fought for them was all this barbarian needs to know.
> 
> Aces.


Thanks! I do my best.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Just popped in this thread and now that I’ve read through, I love y'all's camaraderie for others in the past and too your respectful disagreements. 

I’m also glad to not be a favorite lmao 🤣 (insert Wayne’s world thumbs up here)


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

@VintageRetro story was my favorite


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t really think of them as stories. They’re people’s real lives in some (most?) cases. Sometimes on the indefinitely section they make me feel physical sickness or revulsion.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Kolors. His was the first story that ever hooked me on this site. For those that haven't read it, he went all in on the plan A / plan B to keep his wife from leaving him for the OM. It eventually failed, and she left him. It was terribly sad, and the way he described his pain was palpable.

Regroup. His thread should be required reading for anyone dealing with a disordered spouse who cheated on them. You had all the old school heavy hitters from this site in that thread, and one can glean more techniques and tips on emotional intelligence/judo from that thread than probably any other on this site.

Unfortunately, I cannot remember the username of the last one I want to mention. His wife was a pharmacist, and ended up cheating on him as well as having problems with opioids. She ended up leaving him not for the OM, but out of shame, followed by rehab. Both he and his wife were on this site, and it is a great example of a successful reconciliation story, which are few and far between these days. The amount of challenges they overcame were amazing. If anyone remembers his or her username, please remind me.

Edit: I think I am getting the details of Kolors thread mixed up with JAR, who did the plan A/plan B. But Kolors was still the first that hooked me. I ultimately thought that was what would happen to my marriage at the time, and it scared me to death. 



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I'm a little more versed in the background and I have a different take.
> 
> I'm not even sure if their full story is even available anymore.
> 
> ...


This.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ArthurGPym said:


> Lascarx. His story has haunted me.


Wasn't that Mr. Floozie-be-gone?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

My favorites are when a WS is remorseful and real reconciliation happens. I don’t even remember the last one I read. Super rare 

And those threads are over a long period of time because R. Few and far between though.


----------



## Sisyphus11 (12 d ago)

Have become obsessed (to an unhealthy degree) with this sub-forum ever since I came across it via google after a good friend of mine began an EA with his managers wife. An absolute eye-opener.
Have read well over 4,000 of threads in here.

My reactions are either sadness or anger.

Sadness- the guys who get absolutely blindsided out of nowhere by their cheating wives. Absolutely heart-wrenching to read. (Extra damage when the AP is a close friend of his).

Anger - the doormats who just won’t accept their wife is not who they thought and give them endless chances to betray. However, generally by the end of the thread they have managed to find a modicum of self-respect and are learning to let go.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> My favorites are when a WS is remorseful and real reconciliation happens. I don’t even remember the last one I read. Super rare
> 
> And those threads are over a long period of time because R. Few and far between though.


The remorse of a WS and the ability to show grace from the betrayed spouse are ones I like, however as you said few and far between. I think it’s more of living vicariously through that for me since my situation did not pan out.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> The remorse of a WS and the ability to show grace from the betrayed spouse are ones I like, however as you said few and far between. I think it’s more of living vicariously through that for me since my situation did not pan out.


I’m always fearful for the BS that they will be crushed again once they start R. And they usually are.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> I don’t really think of them as stories. They’re people’s real lives in some (most?) cases. Sometimes on the indefinitely section they make me feel physical sickness or revulsion.


some of them are stories. The advice given in them is still valid, though.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I’m always fearful for the BS that they will be crushed again once they start R. And they usually are.


Yes, not all are repentant truly. Then there the ones who can’t forgive too.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Found Condom in Husband's bag | Talk About Marriage 

The entire thing played out in real time; it was a very sad but ultimately heroic story for the 20 years married woman who randomly discovered a condom, something she wasn't looking for, how that felt, what she did to figure things out, eventual outcome, everything. A guy living two separate lives (with a second family she didn't know about).


----------



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

Casual Observer said:


> Found Condom in Husband's bag | Talk About Marriage
> 
> The entire thing played out in real time; it was a very sad but ultimately heroic story for the 20 years married woman who randomly discovered a condom, something she wasn't looking for, how that felt, what she did to figure things out, eventual outcome, everything. *A guy living two separate lives (with a second family she didn't know about).*


This seems to be going on *A LOT*. At least more than it should.

I know of two cases in my social circles. In one case, a guy cheats on his wife and they get divorced. Sleaze ball then gets another woman, gets her pregnant and moves in with her. At the same time, he and his ex wife reconcile (although never re-marry) and he moves half of his stuff to his ex wife's apartment. Eventually his ex wife became suspicious of how little money he was making and got a PI. The rest is history.

The other case is of a married corporate manager who lived in New York City with her husband and kids. Out of the blue she tells her husband that she got an offer to work in Tampa for 4 times the salary and that she could fly back and forth 3 times a week. Turns out the salary increase was her AP's idea (he was the department manager). She was having a full blown affair for years, and she only got caught because her AP decided to do the same thing with another female (woman #2) and she told woman #1's husband of what she was doing. The husband was completely blindsided. And, worst of all, she literally semi-abandoned her kids for a fat and old scumbag and then got shared custody. Go figure!


----------



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

Sisyphus11 said:


> Have become obsessed (to an unhealthy degree) with this sub-forum ever since I came across it via google after a good friend of mine began an EA with his managers wife. An absolute eye-opener.


I know he's your friend and all, but you should let the husband know he's being cheated on.

And yes, some of the stories here are eye-opening and extremely didactic and addictive. Unhealthily addictive sometimes.

Just remember that this is only a small % of the population and we all are now privy to the signals cheaters give off. Just watch out for that.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

mine for the moment is the wife that is going to be having sex with a woman for the first time ,
and who does she pick but the ex wife of her husband , 

for me this story is so mad for many reasons , I find it hard to believe there is not something behind the idea , 
I only hope the wife comes back next week to give us the up date


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> mine for the moment is the wife that is going to be having sex with a woman for the first time ,
> and who does she pick but the ex wife of her husband ,
> 
> for me this story is so mad for many reasons , I find it hard to believe there is not something behind the idea ,
> I only hope the wife comes back next week to give us the up date


It's hard to take that one seriously


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I hate to call any of these stories, but the thread that most got to me was one I don't think we ever heard the ending of the story. It was the one posted by @HommeNu about finding the toilet seat up in the guest bathroom after coming home from a work trip. Only he, his wife and daughters lived in the house so it was odd. I was convinced nothing was going on, but after placing camera in and around the house he got the evidence he needed while away on another work trip. Turned out she was cheating and involved in some kind of illegal activities with one of the delivery drivers that worked for her and her flower business. I genuinely felt sick when he came back and said he found the smoking gun. I think due in part to the legal issues he never came back. 

These kind of "stories" are very sad.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I hate to call any of these stories, but the thread that most got to me was one I don't think we ever heard the ending of the story. It was the one posted by @HommeNu about finding the toilet seat up in the guest bathroom after coming home from a work trip. Only he, his wife and daughters lived in the house so it was odd. I was convinced nothing was going on, but after placing camera in and around the house he got the evidence he needed while away on another work trip. Turned out she was cheating and involved in some kind of illegal activities with one of the delivery drivers that worked for her and her flower business. I genuinely felt sick when he came back and said he found the smoking gun. I think due in part to the legal issues he never came back.
> 
> These kind of "stories" are very sad.


I don’t know the older stories, but I remember that one. He really left us hanging in that thread. I hoped it all worked out, but these things never do without serious disruption for everyone involved.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> I don’t know the older stories, but I remember that one. He really left us hanging in that thread. I hoped it all worked out, but these things never do without serious disruption for everyone involved.


Yeah that one was nuts. Toilet seat up -> life destroyed.

Another one around the same time was “James Bond (Dong) briefcase with a dildo in it” -> guy doing men at a sex shop.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anyone remember the story about the guy who was an airline pilot coming home after a few days away and finding his big heavy bed had moved?
His (hopefully) ex wife was getting some serious action while he was working.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Does anyone remember the story about the guy who was an airline pilot coming home after a few days away and finding his big heavy bed had moved?
> His (hopefully) ex wife was getting some serious action while he was working.


That rings a bell. I think there was some heavy disagreement on TAM about it before the truth came out.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

the story of last year of the kiwi girl that went to uk on some kind of work trip and ended up in the hot tub with the nude old guy


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The first long thread I read on tam was @Hantei thread. He was all over the place at the start but when he got over his initial shock he moved on with determination.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> the story of last year of the kiwi girl that went to uk on some kind of work trip and ended up in the hot tub with the nude old guy


An old guy sporting an anaconda no less.😋


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

It’s not really a “favorite story” but one I followed for a while when I first joined. I don’t remember the member’s username but the thread was posted by a wife whose husband had cancer and I think the prognosis was bad - but he was in remission (I think?) when she was posting about it. So she was asking advice on how to deal with him having emotional affairs online. He would stay up at night doing this. I’m not sure where he found these women, but the thread grew to be over 50 pages, of comments and advice. She was doing everything for him - and he was going out with his family, and seemed energetic but he didn’t want to have sex with her and treated her like garbage. She was torn because she felt guilty at the thought of abandoning him while he had cancer. 

It was a sad, sad story and I wonder what happened.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

There was one i recall about an airline pilot who suspected his wife was having an affair. The current one about a wife and hubby to have threesome with his ex wife is simply wild! Like Penthouse Forum… I’m impressed by the variety of subject matter. Not sure how many stories are 100 percent factual. But do enjoy reading. Comments sometimes are better than the stories.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know about favorite but, I've wondered how the @cicic1990 story/train wreck has unfolded . Call it a morbid curiosity and I am sure I am not the only one who's mentioned it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> EI and B1 were very educational and actually helped my personal growth and I love that they made it and are healthy.


The story of EI and B1 is one of my favourite stories. And also BFF, too.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I don't know about favorite but, I've wondered how the @cicic1990 story/train wreck has unfolded . Call it a morbid curiosity and I am sure I am not the only one who's mentioned it.


I bet nothing has changed at all


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

The one that really got me interested was the story of Music Man, and his wife who was a surgery nurse. It was interesting how that played out, and even the wife started her own thread here afterward.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally in a place to provide links.

Kolors









Separation on the horizon.


Hi all, I've been lurking for a few weeks and decided to toss my experiences out there. My wife and I have been together for 13 years and will have been married for 10 years as of next month. Like most people, we have had our ups and downs but we have never carried on like we are now. As of...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





Regroup









Time To ReGroup and Move On


Together: 9.5 Years Living Together: 6 Years Married: 4 Years Daughter: 4 Years Old Separated: 05/2012 My wife and I separated back in May of this year. I received the “I think we need a break” and “let’s take time apart - to work on us” speal. We had been having issues for several months if...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





Jar









Some one please read and help me I am out of options


This is my first post but to don’t know what else to do. My wife and I have been together for 10 years 4 of which we have been married. We met in college she was only 18 at the time. We have grown up together. We have had a wonderful relationship and marriage. We have been very fortunate...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





I will add the pharmacist one when someone reminds me of the user name.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisyphus11 (12 d ago)

Jakobs said:


> I know he's your friend and all, but you should let the husband know he's being cheated on.


I’ll be honest, before I read the stories here I thought it was amusing. A little bit of harmless fun. 
Now however, I’ve told him a couple of times he needs to get out of it before he ruins two families. I know you all want honesty, but if they broke off contact with each other now before it got physical, I can almost justify keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Speedybump teached me so much about how cruel relatively good people can be to the "beloved" ond in an enviroment where he/she receives attention from a hardcore narc.

I hope she is doing well.

Narc influence is dangerous.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

@CursiveWritingOnTheWall story had my attention because he was resolute in responding to his wife’s cheating, which he discovered in person.

Alas he vanished. Suspect his attorney told him to get off social media.

His isn’t the only vanishing thread starter. Always wish to read how the whole mess turned out.


----------



## Amanhasnoname (Apr 1, 2021)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I don't know about favorite but, I've wondered how the @cicic1990 story/train wreck has unfolded . Call it a morbid curiosity and I am sure I am not the only one who's mentioned it.


Me too. 
I occasionally check to see if cici ever came back with an update to how things are working out...I don't have an awful lot of hope for her relationship I must admit but really do wish the best for her, the kids and hubby's future.

Last time I checked she was still on a ban (not sure what for or whether it's a perma ban) but I do miss her posting. 🤣


----------



## QuestionAssumptions (2 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Alas he vanished. Suspect his attorney told him to get off social media.
> 
> His isn’t the only vanishing thread starter. Always wish to read how the whole mess turned out.


Seems like the same happened recently with @Hosed89 whose wife's infidelity had a lot of interesting aspects to it because he recorded the AP on a VAR coaching his wife to keep denying the affair and she didn't realize how much he knew. He implied his attorney told him to stop posting here. I'm curious how his wife reacted when she finally realized that her lies weren't going to turn out the way the AP led her to believe they would. I also hope that the divorce works out for him, since he said that's where things were headed.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

frenchpaddy said:


> ended up in the hot tub with the nude old guy





ConanHub said:


> An old guy sporting an anaconda no less.😋


Ha! Guess I've been worrying about my aging pretty looks for nuffin' 🙄


----------



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> There was one i recall about an airline pilot who suspected his wife was having an affair. The current one about a wife and hubby to have threesome with his ex wife is simply wild! Like Penthouse Forum… I’m impressed by the variety of subject matter. Not sure how many stories are 100 percent factual. But do enjoy reading. Comments sometimes are better than the stories.


I remember that one too… that’s the wife with a walking group right?

That thread gave me the chills because… look, if a good looking pilot making a ton of money and a huge house (and let’s be realistic, most pilots could EASILY get something going with a flight attendant) can’t keep a wife from swallowing someone else’s sausage, how in the world am I going to be able to keep mine from straying? That thread made me realize I’m just a sitting duck. Literally.


----------



## Jakobs (6 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> It’s not really a “favorite story” but one I followed for a while when I first joined. I don’t remember the member’s username but the thread was posted by a wife whose husband had cancer and I think the prognosis was bad - but he was in remission (I think?) when she was posting about it. So she was asking advice on how to deal with him having emotional affairs online. He would stay up at night doing this. I’m not sure where he found these women, but the thread grew to be over 50 pages, of comments and advice. She was doing everything for him - and he was going out with his family, and seemed energetic but he didn’t want to have sex with her and treated her like garbage. She was torn because she felt guilty at the thought of abandoning him while he had cancer.
> 
> It was a sad, sad story and I wonder what happened.


WTF?! And she didn’t dump him?


----------



## Willnotbill (May 13, 2021)

I don't think I have a favorite TAM story. I know the pain of being cheated on and take no joy in painful experiences of others. However, there is one thread on here about a year and half ago that I wish the OP would come back with an update. I can't remember the OP name. It was something like Homme and it was about how he found the toilet seat up in his house. The last he posted was he found one of the wife's employees was coming over, the police were involved and we never heard from him again. For some reason that one is memorable and I always wondered what happened with that and how it all worked out.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Jakobs said:


> WTF?! And she didn’t dump him?


I know, it was an incredibly sad story. From where it left off, she wasn’t leaving him. But, it really was a complex situation because he had stage 3 cancer, from what I remember.


----------



## Amanhasnoname (Apr 1, 2021)

_Willnotbill_

I don't think I have a favorite TAM story. I know the pain of being cheated on and take no joy in painful experiences of others. However, there is one thread on here about a year and half ago that I wish the OP would come back with an update. I can't remember the OP name. It was something like Homme and it was about how he found the toilet seat up in his house. The last he posted was he found one of the wife's employees was coming over, the police were involved and we never heard from him again. For some reason that one is memorable and I always wondered what happened with that and how it all worked out.

*Yeah, that was a curious one.
His name was HommeNu and the thread was 'I Found the Toilet Seat Up'*


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jakobs said:


> how in the world am I going to be able to keep mine from straying?


Well being in a profession where you are gone for days at a time on a known schedule, with no possibility of showing up unannounced surely increases the risk. Pilot, offshore rig worker, fisherman, military deployed. If wife is in a "high risk" profession like education or health care, it maybe creates a perfect storm.


----------



## Willnotbill (May 13, 2021)

Amanhasnoname said:


> *Yeah, that was a curious one.
> His name was HommeNu and the thread was 'I Found the Toilet Seat Up'*


Yep, that's the one...thanks


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Teacherwifemom said:


> I haven’t been here all that long…maybe 8 months, but I was compelled by Coffeeandme’s situation. He seemed like a very nice guy and great husband, and I felt for his wife too, mostly. I wish he’d pop back and update. I’m sure they worked it out, I just wonder if she’s preggers lol.


I got caught up in that too, but I still wonder if it was all fake.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Some of the most memorable ones have deleted their profiles.

Dr.Mathias?
Chris (the guy from the UK, whose wife posted here as White Rose)?

Shamwow was memorable, but I thought something bad happened to him in the end?


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Some of the most memorable ones have deleted their profiles.
> 
> Dr.Mathias?
> Chris (the guy from the UK, whose wife posted here as White Rose)?
> ...


White Rose's story is still here. But she changed her name. Can't remember her new name.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

GoldenR said:


> White Rose's story is still here. But she changed her name. Can't remember her new name.


Well, maybe @MattMatt remembers it. I remember he posted in the threads.

I'm glad @Cromer left his thread up. It was quite story of discovery as one thing led to another-- initially a story of a sexless marriage, but then a discovery of a secret affair, divorce, and mental breakdown. His experiences will be very helpful for future TAM readers who find themselves in a similar situation. Most importantly, he returned later to give us and update on his happy ending to the saga. That may encourage readers who are afraid of the future.
Cromer's story


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Chris' story was a wild one. The OM turned out to be a serial cheater and he appeared on the UK version of CheaterVille. OM was an award winning local hero, his son of the same name was a popular sports star, but when people searched for the son's name the top results were for his father's CheaterVille profile and it was a dreadful mess.

All because OM couldn't keep it in his trousers.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Amanhasnoname said:


> *His name was HommeNu and the thread was 'I Found the Toilet Seat Up'*


Definitely this one...


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Regarding "Hommenu" I Found The Toilet Seat Up

Note that wife was/is in florist business. Note also that world-wide movement of flowers is a just-in-time process and once the flowers are cut - life and usefulness to a buyer is short timewise. There is a lot of "move fast" shipping and also the volume of flowers is large. Google if you are curious. Note there no-good-people who deal drugs or contraband of sorts. Is his wife/driver involved in some kind of nefarious activity?

I postulate that is quite possible what was discovered by Hommenu and/or the 'authorities' were already "onto" the wife and ?? and his suspicions coalesced with the authorities taking legal action on their (again - postulation) illegal activities.

So he is following legal advice (my guess again) and zipping lips while the "wheels of justice" turn.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes. I gathered the impression that it involved drug distribution. Maybe not an affair but still a deal breaker for many


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is the one I could not remember:

Gutpunch, and his wife, Ms. GP:









Gutpunch's Journal


DDay Oct 12, 2012 My wife and I were married in 2001 and had our first child in 2006 and another in 2009. However, after the second child was born, I think she may have had some depression and an illness creep in around the time she went back to work. She being in healthcare, she had easy...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





And yet another classic that @Chuck71 reminded me about.

Zillard:









What to do with "I don't know".


I've been together with the love of my life for 10 years, married for 8, with a lovely 6 yo daughter. We have been lucky enough that I was able to support us all so my wife could stay home with the kiddo - a mutual agreement for the benefit of our daughter. Now that she is in elementary school...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com













When do you stop the 180 and consider R?


My story is here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/60683-what-do-i-dont-know.html The most difficult part for me through this is the fact that my stbxw completely changed when her affair started. The 10 years previous were beautiful. She was a kind, loving spouse...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com













From A to Z


From A to Z. I came to TAM after discovery of my ex-wife's affair with a co-worker. I was devastated. It was the worst time of my life, even harder than dealing with the deaths of my two brothers. The in-house separation was incredibly painful, confusing, and eye-opening. That is when I began...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com













I have a new GF – my XW


I started posting on TAM in late 2012 after DDay. First I posted in GTDS, What to do with I don't know Then in LAD, From A to Z Long story short(ish), I discovered my spouse was in an EA with a coworker. I suspected that it had advanced to a PA. I tried to work things out. She wanted...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Yessongs is one that has always stuck in my head.

I really want to be wrong about all this


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/threads/wrists.212314/#post-9901458











Long Painful Path


Hi....I originally posted this under LIFE AFTER DIVORCE in Dec, but decided to put it where it belongs. I have been reading stories on here for since Oct and the effects are amazing. Guys like Conrad, Re-Group, and many others have really helped me…and I appreciate it. However, by no means is...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com













20 years in smoke


My beautiful wife left me without any notice at Thanksgiving. We had the typical dream life - two great kids under 8, we met in college, good jobs, hardly ever fought, good stability and finances. We had bought a second vacation home and were redoing our current home. I got an "I don't love...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com













Best way to divorce my wife...


Just read through this thread. Wow. Epic. Is the Ex still with the 15 year younger dude?




www.talkaboutmarriage.com







https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/threads/breached-trust.169786/page-74











how do I at least make one last attempt


Can't you get a state review board involved in this? Clearly this is prejudicial and nonsense -- I think you should talk with your state attorney general about this malfeasance.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com













My wife thinks she is in love with a co-worker


Your life is what YOU make of it. You can't control her and there are ways she can get around your surveillance. She's probably already gone underground. You have nothing to lose at this point. Go full exposure on the other man. Work, his wife, etc. at least show them there are consequences...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





all old but still greats


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

Gutpunch...smh...I'll bet anything it happened again by now.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

It hasn't...... we're friends away from the board. They're still together.


----------



## CTPROF (6 mo ago)

I agree that these situations are really sad. My heart goes out to the victims. I do enjoy, however, the way some people respond to being cheated on. My all-time favorite is Wranglerman. His thread "Always Wary" is classic. He went absolutely nuclear on his ex and OM and, in my mind, became legendary.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There was a man who named himself after a brand of office paper. His wife was cheating, but he discovered that he was also illegally using confidential patient data, but the judge in the divorce made a ruling ordering him not to report her to the state licensing board.

I seem to recall he stopped posting on TAM after his lawyer advised him not to.

Also, I recall a young wife who came on to TAM because her young husband started a physical affair with their much, much older marriage counsellor.

It transpired that she was not licensed to practice because she had been struck off the register some years before for having physical affairs with patients.


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

White Rose's new name is:

Tess of the Dauberville


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Some of the most memorable ones have deleted their profiles.
> 
> Dr.Mathias?
> Chris (the guy from the UK, whose wife posted here as White Rose)?
> ...


I didn't think so. I thought they just divorced and he was glad he did it.

Someone mentioned @20yr - the condom in the bag. They were both lawyers - that one sucked me in big time also.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

This thread has been very enlightening. I've read through several of the "classic" threads. I wish I knew how they ended.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

@bobert 's story was pretty intense....

Trying2figureitout's story taught a lot of lessons of what not to do


----------

